# Yet another striped baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I am happy with the way this turned out and have picked shades of pink to knit a girls version. Once again, I used Waterwheel 890 as a base for this cardigan.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely cardigan


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the striping pattern you created! I wanted to make a striped sweater for a little boy's gift a couple years ago, but the idea in my head didn't come out nearly as lovely.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

:sm24: 

Beautifully knit!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love, love, love it.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Looks wonderful! Love your different size stripes!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love that pattern and the coloring is beautiful.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Lovely cardi! That will be one lucky baby!!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Great stripe pattern-love the sweater!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

That is soooo cute.


----------



## Grandmaknitz (Oct 15, 2015)

Love it! You are surely getting your money's worth from that pattern! With your creative use of different colors and stitches, each cardi is unique and sweet.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice ☺


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh, that's so nice. Did you stripe it or was it self-striping? I love the color pattern.


----------



## Ppuyear (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Adorable sweater. Wish every baby had one. Pass them on.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweater. :sm24:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice,love the way the colors flow into one another..good work!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This is so sweet! A wonderful use of color!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

TheresaMary said:


> Oh, that's so nice. Did you stripe it or was it self-striping? I love the color pattern.


I used 3 separate colours. They were half balls of yarn left over from other knits, so, a freebie!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Such a lovely cardigan. Love your striping sequence.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

So cute. I can picture in my mind a little boy wearing it.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Well done! What is Waterwheel 890?


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

kendknitter said:


> Well done! What is Waterwheel 890?


It's a very old pattern. I have it for many years now, it owes me nothing at this stage, lol!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it! :sm02:


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Deegle said:


> It's a very old pattern. I have it for many years now, it owes me nothing at this stage, lol!


Well, it's adorable - just simple. I just did a Google search and found the pattern. Thank you!


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, I love this sweater. Maybe it's my age (86) yikes, but I can't find where I can get a pattern to make this. Would some kind soul help me, please?

Astrid J


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

astridJ said:


> Oh, I love this sweater. Maybe it's my age (86) yikes, but I can't find where I can get a pattern to make this. Would some kind soul help me, please?
> 
> Astrid J


You can go to http://www.cabbagepatchtreasure.com she is a poster on this website and sells the pattern on her website. You can also find the pattern on Etsy as digtal download for $1.79.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Deegle said:


> I used 3 separate colours. They were half balls of yarn left over from other knits, so, a freebie!


Good job!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

astridJ said:


> Oh, I love this sweater. Maybe it's my age (86) yikes, but I can't find where I can get a pattern to make this. Would some kind soul help me, please?
> 
> Astrid J


Astrid, I made up the stripe pattern myself. You could use any raglan pattern and stripe it yourself. After the rib in dark blue, I did 12 rows of dark blue, 2 light, 2 dark, 2 light, 2 dark, 16 rows light blue, 2 white, 2 light, 2 white, 2 light and the rest white. You could adapt it to fit your pattern. I use my pattern a lot and know the number of rows it takes me to the top. Hope this helps.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Love the stripes with the 3 colours, it's worked out well :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, it's perfect. Absolutely love it.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I love it!!! Great job!


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely cardigan.love the colours xx


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow Anne ! You are so amazing with the Waterwheel pattern. It really is a super super pattern.
Love the colours........ You should have a store that sells only Hand Knitted sweaters and cardigans ! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 
All your projects are absolutely adorable and the recipients are so fortunate too. Love them all!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the striping


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for looking and for your kind comments. I started a pink version last night.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's wonderful!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice is the pattern top down> does it use worsted weight yarn? I have a lot of left overs and this would work great for charity sweaters for sure.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like that one! :sm24:


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my, you are so talented! Thank you for sharing. Can't wait to see the pink version.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty. Love the stripe colors together.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice,love all the color combo.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So nice


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

God's Girl said:


> Very nice is the pattern top down> does it use worsted weight yarn? I have a lot of left overs and this would work great for charity sweaters for sure.


It's bottom up and uses DK yarn which I think is worsted weight in the US.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! I am sooooooooooo looking forward to seeing it! :sm09:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely and so are the colors. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Very pretty good luck with the pink.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love your little striped cardigan!!!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Darling


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Deegle said:


> It's bottom up and uses DK yarn which I think is worsted weight in the US.


Thanks for the information I really do appreciate such a rapid responce


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Lovely colors, lovely work!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

God's Girl said:


> Thanks for the information I really do appreciate such a rapid responce


No problem, you could use a similar pattern in a top down too, it's nothing special.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cute! A lucky little one will be very dapper in this beautifully knit cardigan????


----------



## knittter (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

So professional looking! Love the way you did the stripes. Gave me an idea for my next project!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. It looks store bought (that's a compliment)!!!
Thank you for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great work - love this one!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable cardigan


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful...great job.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Such great cardigans. I really like the color striping. Lovely work, as always.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love that sweater


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks great! I like how you have used the stripes.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Sweet ! Love it!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the colours, looks great ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the colours, looks great ☺


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Can't wait to see it....????


----------



## mitsi (Aug 17, 2017)

hi i love your cardigan. would you mind sharing the pattern please?


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's lovely


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

mitsi said:


> hi i love your cardigan. would you mind sharing the pattern please?


I used Waterwheel 890 as a base and the stripes myself. You could use any raglan pattern you already own and stripe it yourself. After the rib in dark blue, I did 12 rows of dark blue, 2 light, 2 dark, 2 light, 2 dark, 16 rows light blue, 2 white, 2 light, 2 white, 2 light and the rest white. You could adapt it to fit your pattern.


----------



## mitsi (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you, i'll try that one day


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple ,yet elegant. Great job!


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

really nice! i love those sweaters knit in all once piece. they seem to just look more 'polished'. thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice Love your stripe variation


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely. :sm24:


----------

